
Ologeez Wants To Make Finding Research Articles Easier - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/15/ologeez-wants-to-make-finding-research-articles-easier/
======
soundsop
I still have a forwarding .edu alumnus account from my Ph.D., so I should soon
have an Ologeez account, but my school batch forwards emails every few hours,
so I haven't actually seen the site, so I'm going by techcrunch's description.

I always thought that the process of research comes to an abrupt end with
publication. Allowing an archived discussion after publication seems like a
good idea. During my research, I would often hear about great papers in
obscure journals from other students. Or even horrible papers in great
journals that had results that were to be ignored. Even descriptions like,
"hey this paper is about X, but it has a great analysis of Y" were extremely
helpful. Capturing this information could be very valuable to the community.

Although, I don't know if Amazon-style product reviews are the best way to
record peoples thoughts about research papers. I think that some sort of
Reddit/HN approach might be better. At least I find HN discussions to be much
more valuable than Amazon-type reviews. The problem with HN discussions in
Olgeez's context is that most posts occur in a very small time duration of
less than a day. A research paper might not get a critical mass of comments
for weeks or months or even years after its publication, which may hurt the
voting/discussion process.

------
jacobbijani
Holy crap. I tried that stupid captcha 15 times and it said I failed each
time.

Whatever, I go to art school anyway.

------
kaytwo
looks a lot like citeulike.org

~~~
arjunb
citeulike is pretty neat, thanks for the tip

